# Frost free hose bib



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumber sweat in the bib instead of using a drop ear ell had to cut open wall. In sweat 90 and sweat on drop ear not much but took a few min to get it rite before I sweat. It was dripping but a little ball of bread crammed in pipe fixed that 

Used rock tite to seal hole back up. It's all I had and was 30 miles out of town. Doesn't look as good as I like but f it


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

as much **** as you gave me and then you post this pile of garabage. haha.looks so ugly. i'd demand a refund if you did this to my exterior wall. lol!


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Tell us how you really feel, younger-plumber. And what part of NC are you?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

he deserved it haha. the wet and rainy part as of today


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

:2guns:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> he deserved it haha. the wet and rainy part as of today


Deserve. It. You can't hold a candle to my skills You couldn't even fit ur mapp gas torch in that hole. And you don't own a b bottle rig so Youd burnt the house down tryn to repair it. And FYI the rock tite will match better when dries 

Next time pipe in on a thread by a plumber that's more in your league cuase ur way below me....O wait ur bottom of the barrel around here so shut up try to grasp what's goin on !!!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Deserve. It. You can't hold a candle to my skills You couldn't even fit ur mapp gas torch in that hole. And you don't own a b bottle rig so Youd burnt the house down tryn to repair it. And FYI the rock tite will match better when dries
> 
> Next time pipe in on a thread by a plumber that's more in your league cuase ur way below me....O wait ur bottom of the barrel around here so shut up try to grasp what's goin on !!!!


" Tex Mech Plumber and Younger Plumber sitting in a tree K.I.S.S. I. N. G "
:laughing::laughing:

You two need to meet up in the " fight room " lol :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He doesn't even know what that room is !!!

And why don't you catch some dang tuna. I'm hungry !!!
Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Its the Master vs Tex all over again!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What his screen name last time ?? I miss my buddy. **** deepthroat he was so stupid. But he had heart !!!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

does the tx mech plumber hold a masters license? hahahahaha 
and from the looks of the wall burning the house down may not have been far off.
and trust me it doesnt hurt my feelings to be " bottom of the barrel " on an internet forum. lmao
and according to my join date i was here in 2008 not 2011. NOOB! hahahaha
but really calm down. twas' just a joke sir. no disrespect.im 25 so im used to being the bottom of the barrel that everyone ****s in.
my apologies if i made you mad


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Nope. Not till may. And do you ??


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

and what is the fight room? lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's a private area that's not on the zone


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

younger-plumber said:


> as much **** as you gave me and then you post this pile of garabage. haha.looks so ugly. i'd demand a refund if you did this to my exterior wall. lol!


Please do tell as to what you would have done fuking arm chair quarterback.:whistling2:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

justme said:


> Please do tell as to what you would have done fuking arm chair quarterback.:whistling2:


plated it in gold like any other reputable plumber? wouldn't you "captain couch cushion?"


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It's a private area that's not on the zone


ive seen those chicken legs ...hahah jk jk jk :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> ive seen those chicken legs ...hahah jk jk jk :laughing:


Ur lost


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

im in the wrong forum. lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No drop ear ell in stack out by dif plumber. I did set out and 90 twisted when nipples wher taken out this the repair. Can't fit a mapp gas torch in ther !!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> im in the wrong forum. lol


It will stay this way too


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ur lost


I think you hurt his feelings in another thread lol. Did you make fun of something he hacked up?:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> I think you hurt his feelings in another thread lol. Did you make fun of something he hacked up?:laughing:


Always !!! I think he mite be a returned banned member.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No drop ear ell in stack out by dif plumber. I did set out and 90 twisted when nipples wher taken out this the repair. Can't fit a mapp gas torch in ther !!!


kudos on that ! cant even tell it was cut!:thumbup:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

sticks and stones guys. sticks and stones lol


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

He should be added to the ignore list . He's a TROLL.:yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Na. We need some one to kick around !!!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

how am i a troll?? i ask legitimate questions, post pics for you people to tear apart etc. lol. ive been here since 08 how bout yall??? haha


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

With a post count of 174 u ain't been back since u signed up and you call ur self a technician. That's a bad word here. We are plumbers. Not techs.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The dude was joking...

Don't get y'all's panties in a wad.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i changed it to technician extraordinaire just for you! haha. bazinga
i literally just changed it 5 mins ago...im excited that you were checking out my profile  feeling the love bro!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I like a good tiff once in a while. It's to dam quite around here we need some action


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> i changed it to technician extraordinaire just for you! haha. bazinga


Ok Sheldon


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> The dude was joking...
> 
> Don't get y'all's panties in a wad.


 it seems that its open season on me , . but when i just barely scratch the surface AND THEN OPENLY APOLOGIZE ....ahhh hell naw. someones feelings get hurt lol sheesh :yes:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I like a good tiff once in a while. It's to dam quite around here we need some action


i think thats the problem... i have noticed my posts attract you mean guys and most of the comments are sarcastic and demeaning. yall folks are bored here on the zone haha


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mean. I'm not mean. And I don't have feelings !! Not on the net at least


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Plumberman said:


> The dude was joking...


Who says I'm not

I think younger-plumber is a phacker ,phacking around. :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Well if so my feelings are hurt!!! I though they wer my friends !!! Lol


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lol. im just giving yall crap. it doesnt bother me. like i said im used to it. ive always been the young guy and im ok with that. i learn alot from you old folks haha. its gotten me along pretty good thus far and i plan to continue in this plumbing path until my son is old enough to be the " young smartass that knows everything" haha


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Young ?? Old ?? How old are you ?? How old do u think I am??


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

justme said:


> Who says I'm not
> 
> I think younger-plumber is a phacker ,phacking around. :laughing:


Bazinga


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

im 25.. and you guys all seem to be 30-40. plumberman early 30's.i got the posts confused...lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's plumber man in the gym. Not me 

The last place I go is to the gym


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i thought he had asked that question...lol. posts are not coming up for me occasionally. my pc is acting up. must be bad joo joo lol


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

younger-plumber said:


> i thought he had asked that question...lol. posts are not coming up for me occasionally. my pc is acting up. must be bad joo joo lol


Its karma , I hope you get a stoppage tomorrow with nothing but about 30 tampons in the line and you have to fish them out 1 by 1 :laughing: jk


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

justme said:


> Its karma , I hope you get a stoppage tomorrow with nothing but about 30 tampons in the line and you have to fish them out 1 by 1 :laughing: jk


tommorows friday so i always expect that anyways, and im sure itll be raining and there's no cleanout. call will come in at 430 too probably, lmao


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

younger-plumber said:


> tommorows friday so i always expect that anyways, and im sure itll be raining and there's no cleanout. call will come in at 430 too probably, lmao


 You could always sniff out the problem in the 2 way CO's like RJ likes to do.:thumbup:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

im in to deep with ya'll. haha im going to go eat dinner now...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> You could always sniff out the problem in the 2 way CO's like RJ likes to do.:thumbup:


Hey... I charge for that wine snob service..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> . plumberman early 30's.i got the posts confused...lol


29

Don't short me a year, when you hit 29 you'll understand


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

34 years young !!!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> 34 years young !!!


Just say you're 34. You're too young to say "years young"


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Hey... I charge for that wine snob service..


What's a Tampon? I thought they were called pony tails. Take a K-50 on the job the strings love to wrap around open wind cables.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> What's a Tampon? I thought they were called pony tails. Take a K-50 on the job the strings love to wrap around open wind cables.


"Dirty Mice"


----------

